# HELP: Can’t Find Saint Laurent Medium Matelasse WOC Serial Number



## nycgal28

Hi everyone!

I recently purchased a Saint Laurent Medium WOC (the one with 20 card slots) from depop and I just received it in the mail! But for the life of me I can’t find the serial number anywhere in the bag! I have the authenticity card but I just want to check and make sure it matches up with the bag. Does the medium WOC even have serial numbers? If so, where is it? I search through the internet but got really mixed answers. Some say it doesn’t have a serial number and some say it’s in the middle zipper section embossed into the leather but the middle zipped up inside section is cloth??? Thank you!!


----------



## tailleandtulle

nycgal28 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently purchased a Saint Laurent Medium WOC (the one with 20 card slots) from depop and I just received it in the mail! But for the life of me I can’t find the serial number anywhere in the bag! I have the authenticity card but I just want to check and make sure it matches up with the bag. Does the medium WOC even have serial numbers? If so, where is it? I search through the internet but got really mixed answers. Some say it doesn’t have a serial number and some say it’s in the middle zipper section embossed into the leather but the middle zipped up inside section is cloth??? Thank you!!



Hey there, 
Just checked my WOC and it's embossed toward the bottom, middle aligned, of the exterior side of the center leather pocket (not interior) that is opposite to the back wall of card slots. Hope that's helpful


----------



## reginechua

nycgal28 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently purchased a Saint Laurent Medium WOC (the one with 20 card slots) from depop and I just received it in the mail! But for the life of me I can’t find the serial number anywhere in the bag! I have the authenticity card but I just want to check and make sure it matches up with the bag. Does the medium WOC even have serial numbers? If so, where is it? I search through the internet but got really mixed answers. Some say it doesn’t have a serial number and some say it’s in the middle zipper section embossed into the leather but the middle zipped up inside section is cloth??? Thank you!!


Hi I recently purchased a preloved Saint Laurent WOC but I noted the year printed on the authenticity card is different from the date code in the bag. The authenticity card indicated the year as 2018 but the last 4 digits of the date code  is 0917 which I presume is produced in Sep 17. Is this normal? I thought the year should matches ? The rest are all ok. Can anyone advise?


----------



## cintha22

reginechua said:


> Hi I recently purchased a preloved Saint Laurent WOC but I noted the year printed on the authenticity card is different from the date code in the bag. The authenticity card indicated the year as 2018 but the last 4 digits of the date code  is 0917 which I presume is produced in Sep 17. Is this normal? I thought the year should matches ? The rest are all ok. Can anyone advise?



So, I'm in the same boat as you. My date code is 1019 which I'm assuming means October 2019. But my authenticity card indicated the year 2020. The thing is I bought mine from the YSL store itself. So, I can't imagine it being fake.


----------



## nataalm

Same,girls .. got my woc from Farfetch ,and the year is 21 ,but on the card is 2022… I saw this too late for return


----------

